
The Missing Readline Primer - signa11
https://zwischenzugs.com/2019/04/23/the-missing-readline-primer/
======
ksaj
Is this version dependent? Everything works except the very first example. At
least on my systems, tab alone on the command line does nothing. a<tab>
however, has the expected response for in-path executable files that start
with a. Also, *<tab> returns a simple directory listing of the pwd.

